# Pre-turbocharger 84 bmw 318i



## bmw318ish (Sep 7, 2006)

Before i get my 4 banger into the boost area i want to know.

1.What should i do with my engine besides these
A. rebuild kit 
b. new gaskets
c. spark plugs , wires , and MSD egnition or better

2.What should i do for my drivetrain its all stock

3.Should i get new suspention

4.What kind of turbocharger would be good for a 1.8liter engine *friend said get a 13b turbo from a eagle talon but i want the best performance ( ie. no turbo lag with good psi# )

5.What intercooler should i get *im looking for the smallest that can fit infront of my engine with out problems 

6.Will i have to custom make my own manifold or could i acualy find one for my 318i ?
7.Will my tranny hold at around 245-255 hp at the crank ? ( keep in mind i want a rally / dailydriver because i go to the desert with my friends during summer and would like to bring this car with me  )

8.Should i overbore my engine ? make it a 2.0 or something ?

Thanks anyhelp is welcome'd


----------



## heaven7 (Sep 27, 2006)

Look my friend these guys are Turbo Gurus and they will answer all your questions for you and help you build an affordable kit for your 84 Bimmer.They build awsome kits for many models and makes and hold a few world records so you are in good hands.If anyone could write an encyclopedia on turbo charging in the USA these guys could.That much i can tell you so check them out and give them a call.They have a stage 2 turbo kit for an Mr2 spyder that has a 1.8 engine for 4k and it puts out 220-270hp so u can`t beat that.It comes with an intercooler.Similarly they can build one for your bmw as well.

http://www.hassturbo.com/contact.html


----------



## n3rd420 (Oct 8, 2006)

bore it over .20 or .30. rebuild with forgered piston/rods, cams, injector, get a t3 with at least 60trim or something from a ford t-bird. Those are nice size turbos... then go here www.homemadeturbo.com first go there!


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

n3rd420 said:


> bore it over .20 or .30. rebuild with forgered piston/rods, cams, injector, get a t3 with at least 60trim or something from a ford t-bird. Those are nice size turbos... then go here www.homemadeturbo.com first go there!




I just checked out that website. They hate BMW's, they are racist, and most threads are flame fests between kids.

I dont see how any of that is helpful. Two sites I have learned a lot about turbos in Bimmers would be R3Vlimited.com and E30tech.com. And oddly enough they are related to BMW.


----------



## n3rd420 (Oct 8, 2006)

you gives as sh** what they like! A turbo is a turbo! You install it the same way you would on any car vechicle... Its just for him to get the idea on doing a turbo job. Or he could just spend thousands of dollars in parts and labor for another guy to do the work and feed his family. That site does have useful info.... Ive turboed two cars so far... soon going to turbo my 328is! its all the same sh**


----------



## n3rd420 (Oct 8, 2006)

also to get to 2.0 it will take more that boring it out. You need a differnt crank and other stuff I dont know exactly. Never really thought of it since its too mch work....


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

n3rd420 said:


> also to get to 2.0 it will take more that boring it out. You need a differnt crank and other stuff I dont know exactly. Never really thought of it since its too mch work....


The Motor is called an M10. It was used from the late sixties all the way until the mid eighties in the OP's car. So If he used the "forged crank" and "forged connecting rods" from the E21 version of the M10, he'll get most of the way there. Then a slight bore would push him to 2 and more (Would you believe that an S14 crank will work too!? :yikes: )

Not really too much work if you know what you are looking for and where to get it. And here is something else to ponder.

Did you know that If you mounted the stock exhaust manifold up-side down on a E30's M10, that you could mount a Turbo directly to that ?(with an easily fabbed adapter flange).

Boyond all that, he'll need to pick a Turbo, intercooler, and all sorts of fuel and spark managment items. Which again has all been done to Bimmers before and documented. And makes that crappy website you posted even more "Schitty".


----------



## n3rd420 (Oct 8, 2006)

that site will give him a whold list on wht you need and instrustions from onther peoples site..


----------



## bmw318ish (Sep 7, 2006)

wow never thought of just fliping the manifold over ether way i already got a simi kit ready pretty cheap id say and its custom'ed just to fit my car in the mean time i will be thinking of what forged crank and pistons i should get and how far i should bore my engine i want atlest 2.0 maybe even 2.5 idk it wont be that hard mostly time and money consuming other than that i will need the one more thing new exhost ( just stock my old one fell off awhile ago and im running stright down pipe for now ) its kinda scary when cops drive buy and i have to take it out of gear and let it cost so they think my car ist realy that loud


----------



## n3rd420 (Oct 8, 2006)

cut off the manifold flange the comes stock and weld a t3 or some sort or flange to mount the turbo.


----------



## bmw318ish (Sep 7, 2006)

never thought of that , but sence u flip it over will the bolts line up currectly ?


----------



## FTT843 (Aug 28, 2006)

How much money are you willing to spend? Thats the biggest question.

Heres how i would do it.

Go to the J yard and look for a Late 80's early 90's Turbo dodge ( spirit, lebaron, omni, some mini vans ) any they have a few differnt types you gonna want to grap a garret turbo, they are very sturdy and can puch 20 psi efficiently. When you grab it I recomend you take the swing valve with it and maybe even cut off the flange part of the manifold to weld to yours. 

Next grab and Intercooler. people find good deals on ebay and they have just about every size. OR you can find a NPR IC out of a truck, even the Cummins diesel is also known to have good flowing IC's. They will probly be 5x the size of what you need but most good welding shops and cut it to size for you and weld on the apropriate size end tanks. An srt-4 IC is also a good pickup and supports around 300hp, some places you can find them cheaper than dirt

As im not to familiar with the bmw 1.8, Im not sure how strong the block and its internals are, and I asume they are mostly cast pieces. Cast is fine but I wouldn't go above 6-10 psi on cast internals. Also if you have a bad engine tune, cast pistons become a nice set of ash trays if you run across any cylinder detonation. Forged is MUCH more forgiving. I would recomend buying a set of forged pistons for either JE or Weisco. Pistons are only as good as their rods so upgade them to forged as well. No reason not to swap in a forged crank aswell. 

Your injectors will probly need to be upgraded to support the extra boost so you dont lean out and fry your engine. Also pick up an Ajustable Fuel pressure Regulator AFPR. 

If you do decide to crack open the engine block and get crazy with things go ahead and get a 3 angle valve job and a mild porting job done aswell.


Oh yeah almost forgot if you looking for crazy sick spool times, Look for a VNT turbo they are very hard to come by and were also found on some of the turbo dodges specificly some daytonas and CSX's. It will only support about 14 psi but it will spike so hard and so fast giving you an incredible amount of tourqe and HP down low.

Exhaust: Mandel bent is the only way to go, its not crush bent like some cars and has the same diamater the whole way through, 2.5 inch should be plenty for your aplication.

I would imagine the hardest part will be the electronics for the fuel and spark curves ect...

Invest in quality gauges, boost and o2 are a MUST an egt gauge is also recomended.

Ill think of more stuff I just threw together a bunch of thoughts sorry if some of it doesnt make scence.


----------



## FTT843 (Aug 28, 2006)

If you do decide to over bore I would say going out to 2.0 is they max you should do, theres really gonna be no significant gains in hp just a little tourqe, and each bit you take out your sacraficing block durablility. Your better off spending the money on porting the head and intake.


----------



## FTT843 (Aug 28, 2006)

oh yeah dont listen to people that tell you to get a mitsu turbo the effin SUCK they may spool hella fast but the air passeges are very small compraed to a garret and will become heatsoaked very quickly possibly causing detonation from hot intake charges ect..


----------



## bmw318ish (Sep 7, 2006)

good advice FTT843 
im looking at a custom kit at the moment comming with a garret turbo with a custom fit'ed intercooler and mandel bent pipes i think they are 2.50" commeing with a greddy E01 boost controll system and some 30# injectors i will have to custom weld a flang to my manifold if he dosnt do it but i wont mind sence i will like to weld my own ..kit is under $1,500 and he is very helpful in my questions and i ask alot ...after that is spent i will be droping 2,000 into the engine over a long periond of time so i can push 5-12 psi safely with out detonation but i think a forged crank , pistons , and rods will work nicely . all im looking for is 250-300 hp with tires to find tracktion when i want them to . one problem is its hard finding bmw custom shops that work on 318's i dont want to pass 2.0 at all because if i do i will ( on how i drive ) will crack a water jacket and be very mad on the freeway lol

thanks for the help and anymore is welcomed


----------



## n3rd420 (Oct 8, 2006)

the 2.2 probes and 626's came with garrets too! http://www.homemadeturbo.com/forum/index.php?topic=27392.0


----------

